# Photoshop CC with OS X Capitan



## Rahul (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi,

I just updated my Macbook pro (2014) with OS X Capitan. Photoshop CC 2015 is no longer working (LR CC is working fine though).

Anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## climber (Oct 2, 2015)

I have MacBook Pro (late 2013) and Photoshop CC 2015 works normally on OS X CApitan.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a MacBook Pro Mid2014 and so far I have no issues with PS CC 2015 on OSX El Capitan....


----------



## bsbeamer (Oct 2, 2015)

what exactly is not working? does not start up at all, or something else?

Have you trashed the Prefs with COMMAND + OPTION + SHIFT?
Or tried opening with SHIFT and disabling plugins?


----------



## Rahul (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Tried a lot of things but couldn't get this to work - Clicking on the program icon was completely unresponsive. 

Finally had to reinstall the program ... works fine now.


----------

